# Unterwasserwald



## lonely (28. Juni 2012)

Huhu ihr alle,
hat ihn jemand? Den Teich-Unterwasserwald?

Ich finde es in Aquarien toll, wenn der gesammte Boden mit Pflanzen bedeckt ist....
In Teichen habe ich es auch schon mal gesehen aber länger her.

Suche anregungen wie man es in einem Teich verwirklichen kann. Denn oft schweben Unterwasserpflanzen wie die __ Wasserpest nur. Doch für einen Unterwasserwald sollten sie sich schon mit ihren Wurzeln fest verankern oder künstlich verankert werden...

Auch die möglichen Pflanzenarten fände ich interessant, wenn jemand welche kennt.
Immoment habe ich den __ Wasserstern, welcher eine "Maurerbütt" fast vollständig bedeckt. 
Hier ein älteres Foto. Der Wasserstern hat sich seither gut entwickelt.
 
Doch auch hier etwas schiss das

1. die Fische es kaputt machen könnten.
2. das der Wasserstern sich nicht verankert. (Immoment schwebt er n der Bütt)
3.das der Wasserstern nicht für eine Tiefe von 80 cm geeignet ist.


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hallo lonely!

Bei mir schwebt die __ Wasserpest nicht. Sie ist voll im Boden verwurzelt. Ein richtiger Unterwasserwald. Aber nur in der Tiefenzone. Und nur die Wasserpest. Alles andere geht bei mir irgendwann ein. Ob es __ Wasserstern ist oder was anderes. Ich kriegs jedenfalls auch nicht hin, dass überall im Teich Urwald vom Boden weg wächst


----------



## lonely (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hallo Danyvet,

na immer hin die __ Wasserpest. Hast du ein Foto wo man diese sieht oder ist deine Tiefzone zu tief für Fotos ? 

Hast du nachgeholfen sie anzulegen oder hat sie selbst den Unterwasserwald gebildet?

:beten Unterwassewald tolli <3


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Muss ich mal in meinem Album kramen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob man es gut sieht. Aktuell kann ich es nicht fotografieren, sieht man nix, weil die Seerose genau da drüber ist  Die Tiefenzone ist ca. 1m tief und die __ Wasserpest wächst bis ganz an die Oberfläche. Ich hab sie nicht wirklich eingesetzt. einfach ein Steinchen an ein Büschel gebunden und versenkt. Oder, kann sein, dass ich ganz am Anfang beim Befüllen ein kleines Büschel eingesetzt hab. Weiß ich jetzt nimmer. Aber nach 2 Jahren war jedenfalls die ganze Tiefenzone (ca. 2m² Fläche) voll. Im 3. Jahr ist sie dann bis oben gewachsen.


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Doch, hier sieht man es. Allerdings ist das schon länger her. Alles, was so dunkel ist, ist die Tiefenzone und die ist jetzt zu mit Seerose und darunter __ Wasserpest  Schau dir auch die restlichen Bilder an, da kannst du die leere Tiefenzone ganz am Anfang auch sehen. Ich muss da wieder mal aktuelle Bilder reinstellen. Werde diesen Thread zum Anlass nehmen


----------



## lonely (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

wow sieht toll aus *.* Echt klasse danyvet. Ou ja immer her mit den Bildern <3

Wäre suppi wenn sich weitere auch mit Fotos beteiligen würden


----------



## wp-3d (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*



lonely schrieb:


> Wäre suppi wenn sich weitere auch mit Fotos beteiligen würden




Hallo Jan,


hier mein Unterwasserwald vom kleinen Teich in bewegten Bildern.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ONDLj8QvZs[/yt]


.


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Sehr cool, Werner, 

Am beeindruckendsten sind die unzähligen Sauerstoffbläschen an den Pflanzerln, speziell beim __ Hornkraut ¿ (Ironie) und bei den Fadenalgen.

[OT]
Du hast sicher schon irgendwo beschrieben, wie du die UW-Videos machst. Könntest du so nett sein und den Thread hier nochmal posten?  

Und was ist denn das für ein lustiges Fischerl ab 3:05, das da aus den Algen rauskommt? Sieht aus, als würde es auf Beinen gehen  [/OT]


----------



## wp-3d (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hallo Dany,

Unterwasserbilder/Video`s : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6693

Der kleine Fisch ist die Dame vom Springbarsch im Video ab 1:38.

.


----------



## Golo (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hallo Jan,
bei mir haben die __ Vallisnerien sogar den letzten kalten Winter (-18°C) überlebt (standen teilweise in nur 30 cm tiefen Wasser) und machen sich jetzt schön breit:

 

 

Die Fische lassen sie auch völlig in Ruhe... .

Viele Grüße Ralph


----------



## lonely (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

*Huhu Werner*
wuha sieht klasse aus das Video  Was sind denn das für Pflanzen diese mit den roten Blättern...scheinen ja winterhart zu sein wenn du sie im Teich hast und sie dort einen Teil deines Urwaldes ausmachen.  

*Heyho Ralph* 
das ist ja mal was ...__ Aquarienpflanzen als Teichpflanzen und das mit Erfolg. Welche Art von __ Vallisnerien hast du denn. Da gibt es ja einige. 

Ouu ouuu ich glaub ich bin verliebt in Unterwasserwälder  Hier bei mir im Kuhrort gibt es viele Kneip-Bäder und dazwischen liegen auch immer wieder kleine "Teiche/Seen" mit Seesternen als Unterwasserwald an einigen Stellen. Ich muss mal gugen ob ich mal ein paar schicke Fotos hinbekomme. Manchmal sieht man nur die Wasseroberfläche und machmal kann man bis zum Grund schauen. Das ändert sich laufend mit dem Wetter. Bei viel Sonne sind diese Teiche am klarsten (stehen aber auch nur 10m von einem großen Seen entfernt im Wald wo sie von den Bäumen überschattet werden). Wenn das Wetter mal besser wird mach ich Fotos für euch. sieht jedenfalls total faszinierend aus !!

Freue mich über weitere Unterwasserwälder *gg*


----------



## karsten. (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

hallo

Laichkräuter und Knöterich bilden schöne Bestände








mfG


----------



## wp-3d (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hallo Jan,

es ist eine rote Ludwigia, https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=ySvsT_qYG4fntQbVwfCaBg

sie ist auch eine Aquarienpflanze und unter Wasser winterhart. 

hier hatte ich sie vorgestellt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33576


.


----------



## lonely (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

*Heyho Karsten*
Sieht auch über der Wasseroberfläche aus wie ein richtiger Jungle 
Wie würde Spock es formulieren „Faszinierend”

*Danke Werner*, 
wie geht es deiner Ludwigia zurzeit?  


Leute das ist so klasse. Ich freu mich total über eure tollen Beiträge ! Nur weiter so

LG Jan


----------



## doh (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hallo Werner,
ich habe bei mir Ludwigia ovalis eingesetzt, mir wurde jetzt aber gesagt das die nicht Winterhart ist.
Gibt es da so große Unterschiede das die ovalis nicht überlebt aber deine schon?

Naja ich merke es spätestens im nächsten Jahr.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo Dany,
> 
> Unterwasserbilder/Video`s : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6693



Duhuuu, Werner? In dem Thread ist keine Anleitung für UW-Videofilmerei, nur für UW-Fotografieren 
Ok, ich nehme an, du machst das mit der Videokamera genauso.... aber: eine Fotocam stellt scharf und löst dann aus, das wars. Bei einer Videocam geht der Focus doch ständig hin und her. Wenn ich jetzt das Objektiv ganz fest gegen das Glas drücke.. ähm... blockier ich da nicht den Autofokus? Ich frag deshalb so doof, weil ich tät gerne eine Webcam im Teich machen, damit ich im Büro sehen kann, was meine Teichbewohner so treiben, wenn ich nicht daheim bin


----------



## Mops (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hi,

ich finde Unterwasserwälder auch toll. Hab mal Photos angehängt, wie unser einer Teich letztes Jahr aussah, mit seinen Wassersternen.

   

Dieses Jahr wollte ich dann eigentlich so ein Büschelchen in unseren anderen Teich umsiedeln. Aber bisher ist der Boden nur schwarz, kein grünes Büschelchen zu sehen. Scheint alles eingegangen zu sein, schnief.


----------



## lonely (29. Juni 2012)

Huhu Mops,

das sind fantastische Bilder. Großartig!! Gibt es Fische in dem Teich ??
Würde gern mal wissen was Wassersterne für Haltungsanforderungen benötigen.... und ob sie einer Horde wilder süßer Goldfische gewachsen sind *Hust*

Ps: Immer wenn ich füttere steck ich n Finger ins Wasser und plätscher etwas rum. Dann kommen die Fischies alle angeschwommen und so manch einer knabbert (berührt) meinen Finger. So von wegen: 

"Los los haben hunger mach ma hinne da oben"

Das ist ja so süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß *.* 

Nu aber zurück zum Thema ich schweife ab xD


----------



## lonely (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Es gibt wohl verschiedene Arten.........einjährige und mehrjährige schaut hier....Wikki

Einjährig/Mehrjährig  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wassersterne

Mehrjährig  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sumpf-Wasserstern

*Mops *vielleicht hast du die Einjährige erwischt....ich glaub ich habe die mehrjährige nach der Blattform zu urteilen. Aber wer weiß, ob nicht auch die Mehrjährigen absolut Winterhart sind....


*Nachtrag: *Hier allgemeine wie auch die Haltungsanforderungen des Sumpf-Wassersternes.
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Sumpf-Wasserstern&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&tbm=isch&tbnid=OpovF_ojNzLZnM:&imgrefurl=http://www.fossilien-laden.de/garten/unterwasserpflanzen-Wasserstern.htm&docid=2NuEG-jeEoKnnM&imgurl=http://www.fossilien-laden.de/garten/callitriche-palustris-pfanzen.jpg&w=204&h=150&ei=3EztT_TdGobQsgbm4fCsDw&zoom=1&biw=1143&bih=653


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> 
> hier mein Unterwasserwald vom kleinen Teich in bewegten Bildern.
> ...




Das sieht ja echt schön aus. Erinnert mich sehr stark an mein altes Aquarium .

Sind das Regenbogen-Shiner im Teich? Überwintern die auch im Freien? Wieviele hast du eingesetzt? Und sowieso finde ich die ganze Tietwelt bei dir Interessant. Welche Fiche hast du denn da drinne?


Gruß
Gartenfreund


----------



## wp-3d (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*



danyvet schrieb:


> Duhuuu, Werner? In dem Thread ist keine Anleitung für UW-Videofilmerei, nur für UW-Fotografieren
> Ok, ich nehme an, du machst das mit der Videokamera genauso....






Hallo Dany,

  Videokamera besitze ich nicht.

Alle Video`s habe ich ohne Probleme mit Foto-knipse gemacht.  


.


----------



## wp-3d (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hallo Gartenfreund.

ja es sind Notropis chrosomus, diese sind schon das 4. Jahr durchgehend im Teich.

Wie viel es sind 
im Bachlauf video ist ein Teil zu sehen.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU_muD98bBQ[/yt]

Es befinden sich seit letzten Jahr noch 2 Arten von Springbarschen in der Anlage.

Dann sind noch ein paar Lutipinnis und Lutrensis in den Teichen. 


.


----------



## Sandra1976 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hallo Werner, 
das Video von deinem Bachlauf ist einfach , echt super.
Für sowas schönes muss man dich einfach 
Viele Grüße Sandra


----------



## lonely (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

eine weitere Unterwasserwald-Pflanze hier:

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=unterwasserw%C3%A4lder&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&tbm=isch&tbnid=W0jknpHcIGgPYM:&imgrefurl=http://www.fossilien-laden.de/garten/unterwasserpflanzen-Unterwasserwald.htm&docid=96gyr-RUrxWPRM&imgurl=http://www.fossilien-laden.de/garten/unterwasserwald.jpg&w=220&h=150&ei=u3ntT_nKMcHCtAaj24yPDw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=668&vpy=2&dur=2406&hovh=120&hovw=176&tx=161&ty=85&sig=100079514548984416206/page-3&tbnh=120&tbnw=176&start=37&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:37,i:234&biw=1143&bih=653


Was ist denn das für eine Pflanze ???
"]http://www.google.de/imgres?q=pflanzen+unter+wasser&um=1&hl=de&tbm=isch&tbnid=FyD4GfiqeTBvoM:&imgrefurl=http://www.taucher.net/photodb/bei_gutem_Wasserstand_sind_Pflanzen_unter_Wasser..._uwfoto34629.html&docid=l3MT8D1AITaZ9M&imgurl=http://www.taucher.net/photodb/uwfoto/bei_gutem_Wasserstand_sind_Pflanzen_unter_Wasser..._id34629.jpg&w=600&h=400&ei=X3ztT6j7BoiPswaB-IyPDw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=134&vpy=62&dur=656&hovh=183&hovw=275&tx=200&ty=89&sig=100079514548984416206/page-1&tbnh=141&tbnw=228&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:72&biw=1143&bih=653"]


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hi,

das sind vermutlich gar keine Unterwasserpflanzen, da es sich um den grünen See handelt. Der trocknet im Herbst komplett aus und wird erst im Frühjahr durch die Schneeschmelze wieder gefüllt und das inzwischen angesiedelte Grünzeug geflutet.

Wenn Du Unterwasserpflanzen suchst, die für den Teich geeignet sind, dann guckst du hier oder hier


----------



## lonely (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Also ich seh da ihrendwelche größeren Blätter, die sich gerade aus sone komischen Strippen ausbreiten wollen....eindeutig Wasserpflanzen. Oder ich hab n Knick inder Linse.....


----------



## Mops (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hallo,

keine Ahnung, was für eine Art __ Wasserstern es ist. Bisher wuchs er dort auf jeden Fall jedes Jahr. Mal etwas mehr, mal etwas nicht so üppig. Aber diese Jahr konnte ich noch nix entdecken. Leider. Keine Ahnung, was dort passiert ist. Verändert wurde an dem Teich nix.

Fischbesatz gibt es in dem Teich eigentlich nicht, abgesehen von einer Unmenge an Stichlingen die sich dort munter vermehrt.


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*



lonely schrieb:


> Oder ich hab n Knick inder Linse.....



Ja, das befürchte ich fast 

Seite 4, das kleine Bild. Da hast Du Deine "Wasserpflanzen" noch mal besser.


----------



## lonely (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Soo habe mal ein paar Fotos verschiedener Gewässer in der näheren Umgebung gemacht.

Hier eine Unterwasserpflanze mit wirklich großen Blättern. Mir unbekannte Art. Aber wie man sieht auch hier ein schicker Unterwasserwald:

  




Hier als Nächstes besagter __ Wasserstern (denke ich jedenfalls) in diesem Jahr noch total klein...hmm war wohl ein harter Winter für die kleinen....

   



Und hier habe ich noch eine Art von __ Moos entdeckt *freu* Auch dieser bildet größere Tepiche  bzw. Wasserwälder. Mal gugen wie es in 2 Monaten aussieht. Leider sind die meisten Bilder verschwommen -.-* Was hab ich mir nur für ne Digicam gekauft damals....


         


Hat von euch jemand weitere Unterwasserwälder ?  Immer her damit hihi.


----------



## Mat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hallo,

gerade eben aufgenommen, leider ist es hier ziemlich bewölkt, deswegen wird es schon dunkel.

Mein Unterwasserrasen in etwa 20 cm Tiefe aus Nadelsimse.

Zufällig schaute gerade eine frisch gehäutete Libellenlarve heraus.


----------



## Connemara (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Naja....Wald?!...ich finde schon, dass es ein wenig bei mir im Teich so aussieht


----------



## Mat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hallo Birgit,

wow, das muss ich auch mal versuchen, unter Wasser aufzunehmen. Super Aufnahmen!!

Ich warte mal auf bessere Lichtverhältnisse, dann versuche ich auch mal, solche Impressionen einzufangen.

Das sieht ja aus wie gemalt...

Gruss,

Mat


----------



## lonely (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Mat sieht toll aus hast du die Nadelsimse irgendwie fixiert oder pflegst du sie anderweitig ? 

Kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein __ Moos ist oder die Unterwasserpflanzen mit den großen Blättern ?


----------



## danyvet (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

meinst du das grüne ganz rechts im bild 3 von birgit? das ist __ wasserpest 


edit: achso, ich hab nicht nach vor geblättert, du meinst das 2. von den vielen, die du gepostet hast? das ist eine teichrose


----------



## lonely (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Huhuuu  Ich meinte die folgenden Bildern bzw. Pflanzen:

  

Das eine Ist eine Moosart...aber welche? 

Und das andere? Was ist das? Eine Seerose bestimmt nicht. Die Blätter sind alle unter wasser und auch anders strukturiert. (Ich habe die Seerose die dort war mit schwarzen Punkten übergemalt das ihr wirklich nur die andere Pflanzengattung seht). 

Ps: guge ma hatte noch eine Frage zu deiner Nadelsimseeee


----------



## pema (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hallo,
das __ Moos könnte __ Quellmoos sein . Die großen Unterwasserblätter (sehen ein wenig so aus wie Salat) könnten die Unterwasserblätter der Teichmummel sein. (Keine Ahnung, ob Seerosen auch Unterwasserblätter bilden...ich habe nur eine Teichmummel und da sahen die Blätter genau so aus. 
Das würde auch zu den von dir geschwärzten Blättern passen...das sind dann nämlich die ersten Schwimmblätter, die sich bilden.

petra


----------



## lonely (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Ouuu Ouuu Petra habe mal __ Quellmoos gegoogled das wird es sein *freu*  Ich hoffe es überlebt bei mir....

Und Mummel hmm *grübel* dabei sehen die salatigen Blätter unter Wasser wesentlich größer aus als die ausgebildeten an der Wasseroberfläche, welche ich schwarz Makiert habe..... ich glaube die Pflanze will mich zum Narren halten XD

Ich war der festen Überzeugung das es keine Seerose ist, da meine Seerosen schon alle Blätter an der Oberfläche ausgebildet haben seit Frühling....und die der besagte Pflanze sichd noch jetzt am 02.07.12 fast alle noch unterwasser eingekräuselt sind wie Salat...

Ich bin echt davon ausgegangen das die besagte Pflanze und die voin mit schwarz Makierten Seerosenblätter unterschiedliche Pflanzen sind.... PS auf der vorherigen Seite ist das gleiche Bild ohne Verschwärzte seerosenblätter.

Und dann ist es die Mummel *beleidigt sei* böse Mummel böse....

Danke Petra suppiiiii  Ou man diese Natur....




Und weiter geht es mit Unterwasserwäldern...immer her damit. Jeder Beitrag ein Gewinn schlagen sie zu nur hier und heute. Der beste Preis überhaupt wartet nur auf dich! Das Wissen der anderen Teichbesitzer


----------



## Mat (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*



lonely schrieb:


> Mat sieht toll aus hast du die Nadelsimse irgendwie fixiert oder pflegst du sie anderweitig?



Hallo,

die Nadelsimse habe ich einfach anfangs auf die leicht mit Sand bedeckte Flachwasserzone gelegt und sie breitet sich schön zu allen Seiten aus.

Einzige Pflege: andere Pflanzen, die darüberwachsen und ihr das Licht nehmen, entferne ich.

Gruss,

Mat


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hi Lonely,

die geschwärzten Blätter auf deinem oberen Foto sind nicht von ner Seerose, sondern ein schwimmendes __ Laichkraut gewesen. Die grünen Unterwasserblätter sind eindeutig von ner Teichrose (da sie aber so dicht stehen ist es wohl ne große Gruppe von Sämlingen die noch nicht alt genug sind um Schwimmblätter zu produzieren

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

@Frank: Ich glaube, ich muss dir erstmals widersprechen. Die angeschwärzten Blätter sind ganz sicher Schwimmblätter von der Teichrose. Schau doch mal, die Stengel münden direkt in die Unterwasserblätter...


----------



## Golo (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hallo Frank,

da gebe ich Dany Recht, eindeutig Schwimmblätter der Teichrose...

Viele Grüße aus dem Rheinland - Ralph


----------



## Golo (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Nachtrag:

Hab' mir die Bilder der Schwimmblätter noch mal genauer angesehen, sie sind schon recht "lanzettförmig"... könnten also doch vom schwimmenden __ Laichkraut stammen

Viele Grüße Ralph


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*



danyvet schrieb:


> @Frank: Ich glaube, ich muss dir erstmals widersprechen. Die angeschwärzten Blätter sind ganz sicher Schwimmblätter von der Teichrose. Schau doch mal, die Stengel münden direkt in die Unterwasserblätter...



Hi Dany,

schwimmendes __ Laichkraut bildet meterlange Ausläufer die sich überall zwischen andere Pflanzenbestände schieben. Bei Nymphaea und Nuphar sitzt der Blattstiel immer in der Ecke eines V-förmigen Blatteinschnitt (die Blätter stehen dadurch auch hinter dem Stielansatz über).
Die geschwärzten Blätter hier gehen direkt vom Stielansatz an in ein eliptisches Blatt über und haben keinen Einschnitt)
Bei den Unterwasserblättern des Nupharbestandes ist der Einschnitt auszumachen. (Schwimmblätter sind auch größer als die Unterwasserblätterm, die geschwärzten eliptischen auf dem Foto sind sehr viel kleiner)

MfG Frank


----------



## lonely (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Ihr sprecht aber häufig über mein mit Paint schwarz gekänzeltes Bild....nehmt doch einfach das Original


----------



## baddie (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hmmm doof das es diesen Thread nicht vor 3 Wochen schon gab :?

also ich habe mal versucht meinen Urwald auf Bild zu bringen aber ich habe vor knapp 3 Wochen "gemäht" und zur Zeit ist auch mein Wasser nicht wirklich glasklar.

Also bei mir wächst in 1,40 Tiefe (und natürlich auch etwas flacher) überwiegend der Wasserhahnenfuss und auch etwas Armleuchteralge. 
Auf ner Fläche von ca 3 x 1,5 war der Hahnenfuss dicht an dicht bis an die Oberfläche mit reichlich Schwimmblättern und ebenso reichlich Blüten. 
Nach der Blüte mach ich ihn aber immer bis fast auf den Grund runter denn die Nährstoffe müssen ja raus 

Ich hatte damals an UW Pflanzen ne Menge versucht aber diese beiden Sorten sind die einizigen die meine "UW Waldarbeiter" nicht "gefällt" haben. 

Sorry für das "schlechte" Bild aber die Witterung war heute ebenso ungünstig wie auch meine Cam nicht wirklich gut ist. 
In 2-3 Wochen (wenn die Oberfläche wieder dicht ist , kann ich besseres Material liefern 

Gruß

Dirk

Edith 1 sagt : in meinem Useralbum sind Bilder von Anfang Mai. Da kann man zwar auch keinen Urwald erkennen aber immerhin sind da auf Bild 1 schon die 1. Blüten aus der "Tiefsee" zu erkennen.


----------



## lonely (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Auf dem Bild sieht man aber nur 1 Pflanzenart und zwar die Armleuchteralge richtig ? 

Also ich finde das Bild gar nicht mal so schlecht. Es ist recht dunkel aber wenn man in die Vergrößerung geht, sieht man alles sehr gut 

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn du uns weitere Bilder liefern würdest, wenn die Umstände besser sind. 

Über den Wasserhahnenfuss wusste ich bisher gar nichts und habe ihn links liegen gelassen. Scheint aber eine interessante  Pflanze zu sein mit Ihren Unterwasserblättern die ganze "Wälder" bilden und den einzelnen Blättern auf der Wasseroberfläche...hihi

Danke Dirk


----------



## baddie (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hi, 

nee auf dem Bild ist der Wasserhahnenfuss zu sehen. 
Wie gesagt , in meinem Album ist auch ein Bild aus dem "Frühjahr" wo die 1. Pflanze Schwimmblätter und die 1. Blüte rausgehauen hat. 
Das musst Dir nu nur noch vielfach auf ca 2m² vorstellen 

Die Armleuchteralge braucht nach dem mähen immer etwas länger bis sie wieder in "Fotoreichweite" gekommen ist. 
Ich muss morgen mal schauen ob im Bacheinlaufbecken die Ableger angewachsen und schon ausgetrieben sind. Dann könnte ich Dir davon noch ein Bild machen damit Du siehst wie die Pflanze aussieht.

Edith sagt : huch ich seh ja jetzt erst das da ein Mitbringesel vom Besuch beim Werner mit drauf ist :-D


----------



## lonely (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hey Dirk ok....leider kann man bei google die Pflanzen nicht so richtig toll sehen.

Ein Mitbringsel? Hätt ich auch gern mal eines xD


----------



## lonely (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Neue Bilder. Siehe vorherige Themenseiten.

Ich bin das erste mal etwas baden gegangen in diesem Jahr so hab ich mal ein Blatt der unter den Wasser wachsenden Pflanzen (ja ok Seerosen) gezupft und fotographiert.


----------



## Hagalaz (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Könnte auch eine großere Bestand von Mummeln sein am Main bei Würzburg hats einige solcher Unterwasserblätterfelder


----------



## lonely (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Davon gehe ich jetzt auch erstmal aus bis jemand mir etwas anderes beweißt  Jemand ahnung ob sich eine Mummel gut im kleinen Teich mit vielen Fischen verträgt?

Mummel' ige Grüße 
Jan


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*



> Starkwüchsig, produziert viele Blätter und hat aber nur recht kleine Blüten, daher für ''normale'' Gartenteiche weniger zu empfehlen



Quelle

Es gibt aber auch eine Zwergteichmummel. Ist aber die Frage, ob die den von Dir gewünschten "Wald" bildet.


----------



## Hagalaz (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Hab bei mir auch eine drin bisher geht es noch gut


----------



## lonely (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

"noch gut" ?? Wo siehst du denn das Problem später Hagalaz


----------



## Hagalaz (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Habe mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt ich sehe da nicht das geringste Problem 
Nur sitzt bei mir direkt nebendran noch ein N. alba die dürften sie in die Quere kommen


----------



## lonely (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

Mehr Unterwasserwälder mehr *Gierrrrr Gierrrr*  

Bilder Bilder .... schneller schneller :hai

hihi


----------



## lonely (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Unterwasserwald*

ein Paar noch bitte bitte Bilder Wasserwälder :beten


----------

